# Pressemeldung:  Newsletter Dezember 2016: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2016)

Als Medienpartner der Initiative um die EGOH freut sich die Anglerboardredaktion, dass hier tatkräftig für die Angler in die Bresche gesprungen wird und veröffentlicht gerne den Text des Newsletters
----------------------------------------------------​

NEWSLETTER







*Newsletter Dezember 2016: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*

*Eine  gemeinsame  Flagge  als Zeichen des Protests  *
Gegen  "überzogene  Naturschutzpolitik" schließen sich Angelkutterkapitäne  in Schleswig-Holstein  und  Mecklenburg-
Vorpommern  zusammen,  denn  Sie  sehen Ihre  Existenzen  durch  die  Planungen  des Bundesministeriums  für  Umwelt, 
Naturschutz,  Bau  und  Reaktorsicherheit (BMUB) in erheblicher Gefahr. 

Bereits  im  Jahr  2013  hatten  norddeutsche  Fischer mit einer gemeinsamen Fahne und dem  Motto  _„Grün,  Blau  und  Rot  sind  des Fischers  Tod"  gegen  überzogene  grüne Naturschutzpolitik“_ mobil gemacht. An den damaligen Protest anknüpfend haben jetzt die  Angelkutterkapitäne  ebenfalls  Flagge gezeigt. 





Willi  Lüdtke:  _
"Nicht  nur  wir  Kutterkapitäne stehen  unter  Druck,  überall  in  der Freizeitfischerei und in der Fischerei haben wir  es  mit  überzogenen  politischen Forderungen zu tun." _

Und  dagegen  wollen  wir  jetzt  gemeinsam mit unseren Partnern in der „Allianz gegen das  Verbot  der  Freizeitfischerei  in  den Schutzgebieten  der  deutschen  AWZ  in Nord- und Ostsee“ kämpfen.  

_„Wir wollen Stärke zeigen und fordern von der  Politk,  dass  sie  hinter  den  Betrieben und  den  betroffenen  Bürgern  teht_“, 
betont Willi Lüdtke. 

*Was ist bisher geschehen *
Anfang  des  Jahres  wurde  bekannt,  das Bundesumweltministerin Barbara Hendricks gravierende  Einschränkungen  für  die Freizeitfischerei  in  Nord-  und  Ostsee  plant. 
Werden  Ihre  Pläne  uneingeschränkt realisiert,  ist  zukünftig  z.B.  das  Angeln  im Fehmarnbelt  oder  im  Sylter  Aussenriff 
verboten. 

In  den  Verordnungsentwürfen  wird  das Angelverbot  mit  der  notwendigen Erhaltung  und  Wiederherstellung  eines günstigen  Erhaltungszustandes  für  die Lebensraumtypen  Sandbänke  und  Riffe sowie  für  die  Arten  Schweinswal  und Seehund  und  ihrer  jeweiligen  Habitate begründet.  

Das  Bundesministerium  für  Umwelt, Naturschutz,  Bau  und Reaktorsicherheit (BMUB)  verfügt  aber  über  keine gesicherten Erkenntnisse über das Ausmaß der  Freizeitfischerei  in  den  infrage stehenden  Gebieten.  Man  ist  sich  dort aber  trotzdem  sicher,  dass  die Bootsverkehre  und  Fangmengen  der Angler  den  Erhaltungszustand  der Lebensraumtypen stören. 
Und das obwohl z.B.  die  Schutzgebiet  Fehmarnbelt  und Kadetrinne  zu  den  am  stärksten befahrenden  Schifffahrtsrouten  der  Welt zählen. 

Die  Fachleute  vom  Thünen-Institut  für Ostseefischerei  in  Rostock  haben  gegenüber  dem  BMUB  deutlich  gemacht,  dass sie  für  die  Erreichung  der  Schutzziele  bzw. zur Erhaltung der Schutzgüter (Sandbänke, Riffe,  Schweinswale) keinerlei  Notwendigkeit  für  eine  Einschränkung  der 
Freizeitfischerei in Nord- und Ostsee sehen. 
Von  der  Freizeitfischerei  geht  keine Beeinträchtigung  des  Meeresbodens  aus und  es  werden  natürlich  keine Schweinswale und Seehunde beigefangen oder deren Nahrungskette zerstört!  

Aktuell  befinden  sich  die  Pläne  des  BMUB in  der  Ressortabstimmung.  Vorgesehen  ist es  die  bisherigen  Schutzgebiete Pommersche  Bucht-Rönnebank,  Kadet-
rinne,  Fehmarnbelt,  Sylter  Aussenriff  und Borkumer  Riffgrund  zukünftig  als Naturschutzgebiete auszuweisen. Dies wird gleichzeitig  verbunden  mit  dem  nahezu vollständigen  Verbot  des  Angelns  in  den jeweiligen Gebieten. 
Bis  heute  bleibt  das  BMUB  eine  schlüssige Antwort  chuldig,  wie  Angler  die Lebensraumtypen  und  Arten  konkret schädigen! 


*Auszug aus dem Newsletter 11/16 *
*Christian  Schmidt,  Bundesminister  für 
Ernährung  und  Landwirtschaft* _
"Ein pauschales  Verbot  der  Freizeitfischerei lehne ich ab. Es gibt keinen ausreichenden wissenschaftlichen  Nachweis,  dass  die Angelfischerei  zu  einer  Belastung  in Schutzgebieten führt. Der Schutz von Sandbänken  und  Riffen  ist  durch  die  private 
Angelfischerei  nicht  in  Gefahr.  Allerdings wären die Auswirkungen eines Verbotes für den  regionalen  Tourismus  und  die  lokale Küstenwirtschaft  unverhältnismäßig  hoch."_

*Jeder  8.  Ostseeangler  in Schleswig-Holstein kommt aus Nordrhein-Westfalen*

*Stimmen aus dem Kreis Kleve *

*Sven  Balters, 
Kempen* 
 „Ich  finde echt,  dass  man höchstens  eine Fangbegrenzung  für den  Dorsch einführen  sollte.  Ein komplettes  Verbot der  Angelfischerei halte ich für nicht sinnvoll. Warum und wie Angler der Natur vor Ort schaden sollen, ist weder  ersichtlich  noch  ausreichend begründet.“  

*Jens  Hergaden, 
Kleve *
 "Seit  meinem 14.  Lebensjahr besuche  ich  die Ostsee  einmal  im Jahr,  um  den Dorschen  nachzustellen.  Dass  mir diese Tradition mit derartigen Argumenten genommen  werden  soll,  ist  für  mich  nicht nachvollziehbar." 

*Mario  Zacharyasz, 
Xanten  *
„Ein  vollkommenes  Angelverbot  im Fehmarnbelt  ist meines  Erachtens nicht  sinnvoll.  Eine Fangbegrenzung pro  Angler  und  Tag  und  oder  ein Entnahmefenster  halte  ich  für angemessener,  sodass  kapitale  Tiere zurückgesetzt  werden  müssen,  um  den Dorschbestand  zu  sichern.  Des  Weiteren sind  negative  Auswirkungen  von Hobbyanglern  auf  die  Natur  keineswegs belegt.“ 

*Christian  Kaspers,  Kerken* 
„Wo  liegt  die fachliche  und wissenschaftlich anerkannte Begründung  für  das Aussperren  der Anglerschaft? Der  Schutz  der Schweinswale,  der Seehunde  als  auch die  Erhaltung  von Sandbänken  sowie Riffen  ist  ebenso  im Interesse  der Angelfischer  und wird  durch  das  Angeln  in  keinster  Weise nachweislich beeinträchtigt. Es  wird  Zeit,  dass  die  organisierte Angelfischerei  in  Deutschland  als Naturfreund,  als  Natur-  und Gewässerschützer  und  nicht  als zerstörerischer  Störenfried,  bundesweit anerkannt und akzeptiert wird.“ 

IMPRESSUM 
Herausgeber: Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH EGOH 
Röntgenstraße 1 
23701 Eutin   
Redaktion: Jens Meyer
meyer@egoh.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Newsletter Dezember 2016: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSE*

Während der DAFV und seine hauptbetroffenen Vasallenverbände aus S-H und MeckPomm weiter schlafen, ist die Initiative um die EGOH weiter aktiv.

Dass hier nun sogar der Kampf von der Küste weg in den Wahlkreis (Kleve) der Umweltministerin Hendricks getragen wird, das zeigt, um wie viel weiter hier die Initiative in Bezug auf zielgerichtete Lobbyarbeit ist als der DAFV.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Newsletter Dezember 2016: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSE*

Sorry, der DAFV kann nich überall sein.
Die sind noch dabei ihr löwenhaftes Engagement beim Bag Limit zu verbreiten.

Den Jungs von der Egoh empfehle ich dringend, ihren verdammt lobenswerten Kampf ohne ein drohendes Messer im Rücken fort zu setzen.


----------

